# Rebuilding Christchurch Infrastructure



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure if this will lead to employment possibilities for anyone hoping to move to New Zealand but it is an informative site with what is happening in the rebuilding of Christchurch Infrastructure.


Home | Stronger Christchurch Infrastructure Rebuild Team

& also Recruitment Contact Information

Recruitment contacts | Stronger Christchurch Infrastructure Rebuild Team


----------

